# Windstorm destroyed my display.



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

yesterday while I was at work, a windstorm came through and tore up my display. I lost a couple of tombstones...cant find them anywhere in the neighborhood. I hate when that crap happens.


ill have to spend a day just dedicated to putting everything back to the way it was.

How do you guys protect against wind?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Without a doubt, wind is the worst thing to contend with. I've had to bring several tombstones in, and make repairs to some because of some windy conditions here as well. Guess it depends on how you have things anchored down.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, but yeah you're not the only one. 

Two years ago my walkthrough was all outdoors. We built one 30' long tent by ourselves along with two store bought 20' tents. Then literally two days before the haunt was supposed to open the two smaller ones got destroyed from the wind and the tarp covering the home made one ripped off.

I still don't know how I'm going to get my styrofoam tombstones to stay put either... probably get a 2 x 3 and shove it like two feet into the ground and then tie it together with the tombstone. Best of luck to you!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Windy here too! I just lost a ghost yesterday. I have always had issues keeping tombstones up too.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

My scarecrow had to be redone last night because the wind twisted the branch he was on. Hopefully he will hold up to the next batch of wind i am suppose to get this weekend. My tombstones look like crap from behind thanks to plantstakes and duct tape so i need to work on that before next year.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I've had issues with wind as well, tis the season for it you know! I use 1/4" steel rods cut at about 2' half into the ground and half into the tombstone, some of the larger stones require 2 rods. I've had pretty good luck with this system, its held up against 60 mph winds.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The only thing I do is put thin stakes in the ground and put them up through the tombstones. Then for the bigger ones, I put a brick in front and behind to keep it more steady. After that, I just pray. The weather channel said that Sunday is supposed to be very windy here. I'm scared!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Same here Remylass


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ugh, sorry that stinks. Normally it's *very* windy here in Illinois. I usually check weatherudnerground.com every night before bed, and every morning when I get up. I don't wait for the wind, I just pull things in if it's supposed to be windy and I'll be gone for a while.

Also, I have 1/2" thick pvc glued the length of every tombstone (or stuck inside them. I've even put two poles if they are really tall or really wide. Then I put the pvc pole on rebar I have hammered into the ground. Usually that keeps them from breaking and keeps them put. It may not looks so pretty from the back, but it keeps them sturdy and safe.


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

remylass said:


> The only thing I do is put thin stakes in the ground and put them up through the tombstones. Then for the bigger ones, I put a brick in front and behind to keep it more steady. After that, I just pray. The weather channel said that Sunday is supposed to be very windy here. I'm scared!


I haven't checked that far a head. Glad I read this, I'll be boozing all night at a Halloween party Saturday, so I'll have to remember to keep a watch on the weather. I don't need to be chasing anything down that day :zombie:


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

since i live in the windiest state on the planet - or so it seems...............I can offer some suggestions

I have an entire graveyard full of tombstones that as of date have withstood about 40 mph winds - if not more 

we silicone pvc pipe to the back (aprox 12-18" long depending on how big the tombstone is) 
pound stakes of rebar in the ground an slide the pvc over the stakes
paint the pvc same as your stone or black and you hardly notice them

for the large realistic tombstones i have..........they are siliconed on a plywood base. The base has holes drilled a couple of inches from the end and rebar is bent on the end at a 90 degree angle and pounded into the ground - the bent rebar overhangs the plywood base anchoring the tombstone. 

Our large 7' prop is staked the same way with rebar on the base in graveyard with cement blocks on the base - the clothing hides the blocks

fence around graveyard slid over rebar staked in the ground as well

let me know if you want a picture - i'll gladly upload an example


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh wow! I already lost a few head stones from the Wind Master!
I may just bring the others inside for a few days.



remylass said:


> The only thing I do is put thin stakes in the ground and put them up through the tombstones. Then for the bigger ones, I put a brick in front and behind to keep it more steady. After that, I just pray. The weather channel said that Sunday is supposed to be very windy here. I'm scared!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Pretty windy in Indy today too....I had a couple of tombstones land in my yard that look like they may have come from Colorado....Turbophanx, can you descibe you missing stones?????:lolkin:


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Man that sucks! Since moving to kansas I have adopted the idea that if I can't prove that something will not blow away, then it probably will. Anything you are not TOTALLY sure about being completely stable....stake it down somehow! I like to use the giant green metal fence stakes (shaped like a 'T'). I use them to anchor my pathway arch, and one is inside my scarecrow. Tombstones I drive two pieces of 3/4" PVC pipe into the ground rather far and then tie-wrap the tombstones to that, since most of my stones so far are store-bought.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your scene. Last night, I was constantly checking to see if everything was still OK. I deal with the wind on a regular basis anyway because across the street from me is a cemetary so my house gets it head on because of no homes to block it.


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

After I read this I went outside and  I had one tombstone that had broke free of it's pvc and the top of one of my pillars was in the middle of my graveyard. 

I read in another thread that gorilla glue doesn't melt foam. I might reattach both with some of that.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I hate to say it, but the wind is what's kept me from putting anything up so far this year. I started to get the tombstones out of the shed last weekend, but after chasing a few of them down the driveway I gave up and put them away again. Hopefully, this weekend the weather will be a little more cooperative.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I too have lost stuff this year because of the wind. A few headstones broke free and were on their way down the street. Today a branch fell and landed on some other headstones and also knocked apart my zombie in the yard. I have finally finished working with this giant hunk of foam and have it secured in the non windy part of my yard.....it went down too. I can't tell if that thunk was the branch or the mausoleum falling over. I can't even start the backyard until next week because I can't risk the wind taking it all sailing down the street. Well, I'm also using my exhusbands huge tent for some of my rooms, so why risk the wrath of the ex just in case something happens to it. Now if I can just find some time between these two babies taking over my house to get everything together, I may just be able to pull off a haunt by.....
Thanksgiving!!!  I hate October!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> Sorry to hear about your scene. Last night, I was constantly checking to see if everything was still OK. I deal with the wind on a regular basis anyway because across the street from me is a cemetary so my house gets it head on because of no homes to block it.


You live across the street from a cemetery? How cool is that! 

Back on topic, sorry to hear about your display. The wind was brutal last year and it looks to be pretty bad again this year. I'm starting to put things out tomorrow so we'll see how that turns out. Definitely have to anchor everything really well. The weather report has the worst of the winds rolling through Ontario on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

Your not the only one with wind damage. I lost a tombstone and my ghost is so wrapped up in the tree I'm not sure if I'll get it untangled. I didn't even get all my things out yet. I've been trying to do a little a a time but it everything seems to work against me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Who has the web address of the person who posted a really great tutorial on how to make wooden bases for the gravestones? You kinda sandwich the stone in between the wood....I just saw the site a few days ago and will be doing this for next year. It will be nice to NOT have that background anxiety and constantly watching to make sure stuff isn't blowing away. Having a fenced in graveyard is nice, as I now don't have to look like a dork as I chase the stones blowing down the street. Now, they just whack against the fencing. 

Now if someone can just tell me how to make a tall Grim Reaper that will not break or topple over AND is able to stand upright without having to tear a rotator cuff to get the damn thing in the ground....I am so sick of repairing him, and shimming him up. Damn reaper either has scoliosis or is tired...

5r


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

It was windy in CO yesterday and again today. I have to repair a few things myself! I can't stand the wind. I can handle rain and snow, but you can keep the wind.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It was windy here also yesterday, lost a dead tree limb, luckily it went towards the river and not in the graveyard.
I have a couple styro tombstones. I used steel tent stakes either one thru front and one thru back in each corner or thru sides angled. they held up great.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I know how you feel, it completely distroyed hours and hours of work that my daughter and I did. Thankfully we still have time to remake alot of stuff.
Good luck to ya!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Your wind came our way today. Came home and 5 tombstones were down, one made it outside the fence, not sure how that happened. I use the pvc and rebar method so for it to tear off the pvc we must have had some big gusts, because generally I don't have problems.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

All of my tombstones are attached or set down on rebar.
I have a couple tombstones that are hollow. I drive rebar into the ground and slip the tombstones over it. Just like Kevin, I use 2 rods if the tombstone is big.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I only set up on Halloween day so haven't had this problem. I was wondering though if you know it's going to be windy if you couldn't throw either some thin plastic sheeting or some cheap Pier 1/Cost Plus fishnet material over the tombstone and then anchor the material from behind and the front with a couple of bricks or something like that you get from the hardware store.

I really feel for everyone especially after all your hard work.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

My Johnny Appleseed Scarecrow got knocked down. Other than that everything else survived. I rather have it happen now then on Oct 30th


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

My last haunt had a giant black plastic room in the woods "Baby Head Disco"...It was a royal pain to build and blew down 2 times...I used up all my volunteer workers hours just propping that thing back up...At the party the kids LOVED the disco, they stayed in there most of the night...they even hacked into my CD player with an Ipod to hear their own music...the room had fog, black light, DJ lights and the "baby Head Chandler"....It was a great success...worth the fight


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Mine are made of granite. That just shows you how
windy it is here :jol:



dave the dead said:


> Pretty windy in Indy today too....I had a couple of tombstones land in my yard that look like they may have come from Colorado....Turbophanx, can you descibe you missing stones?????:lolkin:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess I spoke to soon, 1 of my tombstones got knocked over by the wind. Hence the corner broke on it. But it was staked on each corner so it didn't blow away.

beelce hard work but that must have been fun in that room...I bet you were in there doing the boogie woogie too.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

corner haunt said:


> Windy here too! I just lost a ghost yesterday.


That made me laugh...Not to belittle your situation, I think it sucks, and I'm sorry it happened, but I can just imagine the ghost flying away in the wind heading God knows where...just the mental image gives me the chuckles.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep--wind and rain are keeping my decor indoors. I'll hopefully be able to get stuff out by Wednesday.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

AUGH! I am now a victim!!  Everything has stood for about a month now...I figured we were safe and all my due-diligence in tacking things down was rewarded...NOT SO! Yesterday was the windiest day I have ever experienced since moving to Kansas almost a year ago. easily 20-30 mph SUSTAINED winds with 40mph gusts. And man, was it constant! No let up even at night. Arch, columns and part of fence all came down, and many tombstones had to be removed after replacing them 5 or 6 times...Nothing lost or destroyed, but close!

So yesterday, which was to be my big day for finishing up some props, was a total wash...hopefully weather behaves the rest of the week!!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Hazaaa! someone returned my long lost tombstone!!! The one nice thing about going overboard is that everyone knows who the big haunter is. I have no idea who found it but it was left in my yard over the weekend after being lost for a week.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

AH! The wind swept through my area yesterday. It was awful. It was freezing cold and destroyed a few tombstones. Luckily, I think my house blocked a lot of the wind from my yard! However, after being outside in it most of the day and night, my ears now hurt.


----------

